# how long will the corn last.



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I live MUCH closer to my feeders, but as a reference, my smaller feeders set to 10 sec/twice a day, will go through 25lbs of corn in 3-4 days. 50lbs/week.

Unless the spreader assembly on yours is turbo powered, I'd guess you'd run out in 3 weeks or so. I find the more corn in the feeder, the faster it goes dry. Probably the extra weight pushing the corn through at the start. 5.5hrs at todays gas prices would be a serious consideration though.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sorry I can't answer your question. (don't have any automatic feeders)

But your post got me thinking. Why on earth would you be feeding corn to deer that are 5.5 hrs away and at least a month (probably longer) before the season?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to start a baiting war here. In fact I'll say it right now that I am for baiting in any state that it is legal. My point is that their is little to no nutritional value for the deer contained in the corn you are using. In a hunting only situation where you use corn to position deer for a clean/ethical shot, then the nutritional value doesn't really matter. However, it seems that in the case you presented corn is a bad choice. 

Any thoughts...?!

Once again sorry about not answering your question.


----------



## KSlivin (Nov 28, 2005)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Sorry I can't answer your question. (don't have any automatic feeders)
> 
> But your post got me thinking. Why on earth would you be feeding corn to deer that are 5.5 hrs away and at least a month (probably longer) before the season?
> 
> ...



the short answer is this was the only time we knew we could drive out there. they are on my grandfather's place and he's 80yrs old. there is no way he could have loader the feeders and put them out for us by himself. this is the first time we have used feeders and wanted to make sure they were running properly. i also wanted to test how long the corn would last so that we were not trying to refill them close to the time when we are going to be hunting.


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Just experimenting then, I get it. Once you get it figured out (next season) try putting some high protein nutrient supplements in there. Cost more but really pays off later. Then switch to corn during the season. 

Anyhow, someone who knows about feeders step up and help this guy out...!


----------



## KSlivin (Nov 28, 2005)

with soybeans having almost twice the protein then corn and also costing twice as much we decided to go straight corn on this initial run. all my reading about supplemental feeding says that you shouldn't run straight soybeans thru your feeders because the deer can't handle that much protein at once. i have no idea if this is true or not. but most are mixing half corn and half soybeans that i've talked to. if anyone has any experience with soybeans, chime in.


----------



## stdoc102 (Aug 6, 2009)

do an experiment next time you are there put a bag around spreder let it run for 10 sec weigh the bag and divide it by 200lb sould give you the number of days and if it goes off twice a day cut that number in half. 

example total corn 200lb divided by 2lbs of corn per time it goes off = 100 days and goes off two times per day 2 divided by 100 = 50 days.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*my thoughts*

First: Baiting is illegal in Kansas, but if you have a feeder out, and maintain it year round, that isn't considered baiting.

2nd: The corn will last about 8 weeks. My 55 gallons hold 300 lbs, and they will run 12 when I had a spinner on them.

3rd. He is right about the protein. if you want to grow deer, start in Janurary to help them bounce back from the winter. Mix the pellets 1/2 and 1/2 with corn the first time to get them eating it. I have to coop make mine for me. I use 150 lbs Purina antler max, 125 lbs soybeans, 115 lbs cracked corn, 60 lbs oats, 40 lbs milo, 10 lbs molasses. 24-26% protein, the deer eat it like candy, and the results are amazing. I run free choice, and it last about 3 weeks when the natural food source is low, and it will last 12 weeks in the summer.


----------



## KSlivin (Nov 28, 2005)

bartman3562 said:


> First: Baiting is illegal in Kansas, but if you have a feeder out, and maintain it year round, that isn't considered baiting.
> 
> 2nd: The corn will last about 8 weeks. My 55 gallons hold 300 lbs, and they will run 12 when I had a spinner on them.
> 
> 3rd. He is right about the protein. if you want to grow deer, start in Janurary to help them bounce back from the winter. Mix the pellets 1/2 and 1/2 with corn the first time to get them eating it. I have to coop make mine for me. I use 150 lbs Purina antler max, 125 lbs soybeans, 115 lbs cracked corn, 60 lbs oats, 40 lbs milo, 10 lbs molasses. 24-26% protein, the deer eat it like candy, and the results are amazing. I run free choice, and it last about 3 weeks when the natural food source is low, and it will last 12 weeks in the summer.


this helps, thanks.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

So are you sayin I can't just go out there and through a pile of cron on the ground???I have to have a corn feeder out there? I thought you could just dump corn out there if youy wanted to.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

appox 5 weeks give or take depending on the spacing between spinner & funnel.


----------



## bobfish (Apr 17, 2009)

KSlivin said:


> we built some 50 gallon feeders and filled them with 200 lbs of corn. they spin for 10 sec. once a day. anybody have any experience on how long it'll be before we have to refill them again? they're 5.5 hrs away and would like to not have to make the drive if we don't have to. Thanks in advance.


We have a 7000 acher ranch here in south Texas. We have 12 corn feeders. Not one of them spin for more than 5 seconds. Once in the morning and once in the evening. Usually 3-5 seconds per. Your feeder will be out of corn in 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## bobfish (Apr 17, 2009)

kstatemallards said:


> So are you sayin I can't just go out there and through a pile of cron on the ground???I have to have a corn feeder out there? I thought you could just dump corn out there if youy wanted to.


The idea of a corn feeder on an electric timer is to get the deer use to a schedule. Let's say 7:00am and 5:30pm. The deer will get used to showing up (around) that time almost every day. You are not "feeding" them, you are just giving them something to snack on while they are on there way to feed or to bed. They get use to stoping by so to speek. So you don't need much corn on the ground.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I know what the purpose of a corn feeder is. Someone said it was illegal to bait deer in kansas and I was wondering if I could just throw out some corn every once in a while. I always was under the impression that it was legal.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*pile*



kstatemallards said:


> So are you sayin I can't just go out there and through a pile of cron on the ground???I have to have a corn feeder out there? I thought you could just dump corn out there if youy wanted to.


Ask your conservation officer. The way it was explained to me was if you bait ( putting grain out for the purpose of aiding you in harvesting an aminal ) is illegal in Kansas. If you do it all year, it is feeding the deer, which is ok. Legal terms, so if you want to make sure, ask your area warden.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

10 seconds throws two(2) lbs of corn. So you have 100 days of feeding.


----------



## BCFrye_Kansas (Mar 5, 2007)

bartman3562 said:


> Ask your conservation officer. The way it was explained to me was if you bait ( putting grain out for the purpose of aiding you in harvesting an aminal ) is illegal in Kansas. If you do it all year, it is feeding the deer, which is ok. Legal terms, so if you want to make sure, ask your area warden.


That might be one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard, who told you that? If that were true you'd have to register your feeding site and provide proof you maintatined it all year.

115-4-4 Big Game; Legal equipment and taking methods

d.2. Nonelectronic calls, lures, and decoys, except live decoys, shall be legal while hunting big game.


----------



## bobfish (Apr 17, 2009)

Catdaddy SC said:


> 10 seconds throws two(2) lbs of corn. So you have 100 days of feeding.


The amoung of corn thrown is directly proportional to the distance between the spinner plate and the bottom of the cone. The bigger the gap = more corn on the ground.:darkbeer:


----------



## 30-30 (Mar 23, 2006)

Our feeders use a bag per week with two feedings per day of ten seconds each. In your case I would guess that 200 pounds of corn would last about eight weeks.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Thx BCFrye. I thought I was losing it or something.


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

bartman3562 said:


> First: Baiting is illegal in Kansas, but if you have a feeder out, and maintain it year round, that isn't considered baiting


THAT STATMENT IS 100 PERCENT WRONG!
the only thing that is illegal to bait in KS is migratory birds...


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Sorry*

I checked further, and you guys are correct. Hopefully no one had a coronary because I was mistaken. Thanks for so graciously correcting me. I'll go stand in the corner now.


----------



## Red Fletch (Apr 25, 2008)

deerhunter3241 said:


> Sorry I can't answer your question. (don't have any automatic feeders)
> 
> But your post got me thinking. Why on earth would you be feeding corn to deer that are 5.5 hrs away and at least a month (probably longer) before the season?
> 
> ...


Generally from what I've experienced a larger deer unused to feeders will take a time to get used to it. Once they know it's there, which may take a month or two they may seek it out. Near me in NJ for some reason I don't ever get bucks on cam by new feeders. Feeders in place for two years have began to show bucks regularly. I think these may be deer who have visited them at a younger age and are not vewing it as a threat. 


As far as timing for 200 lbs at 10 seconds, I bet between 3-8 weeks depending if you have squirrels that spin it. I can get anywhere from 4-12 weeks with my 350lb'ers dependant on the raccoon and squirrel activity.


----------



## KSlivin (Nov 28, 2005)

thanks for all the input. i'm going to let them run for a couple of weeks and then check them. 200 lbs went up to the second ring on the barrel so hopefully i'll be able to estimate how much was used in that 2 week time.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

if CWD keeps creeping into the state I don't know how long they will allow it though. Here's an interesting article from awhile back..http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qn4179/is_20071118/ai_n21113178/


----------

